# Where is Greg Truby?



## DocAElstein

Where’s  Greg?
.    Just  wondered....
.    The  week   I  joined  MrExcel  Greg  Truby  did   some   amazing  answers  to  a  couple   of  my  Threads,  the  content  of  which  I  am  still  learning  from  just  now.  I  noticed  in  parsing  he  “vanished”  shortly  after  that  (Hope  it  wasn’t  because   of     me!!)

Alan


----------



## TinaP

I noticed Greg's been missing for a while.  

YooHoo!  Greg?  You out there?  There's threads in the lounge that need hijacking.


----------



## Joe4

He still pops in occasionally.  I think life's just a lot busier for him these days, and he spends less time of Forums.
Happens to many people.  Life changes!

I do miss his hijackings too, though.  They were quite amusing!


----------



## Smitty

DocAElstein said:


> (Hope  it  wasn’t  because   of     me!!)



It was.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

I miss Greg's wit.  And I miss Nate.  I don't miss Richard though - the forum is a far more civilized place without him.


----------



## kinhey

lol, using excel code to hijack? 


TinaP said:


> I noticed Greg's been missing for a while.
> 
> YooHoo!  Greg?  You out there?  There's threads in the lounge that need hijacking.


----------



## Richard Schollar

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I miss Greg's wit.  And I miss Nate.  I don't miss Richard though - the forum is a far more civilized place without him.



Hmmphhh!


----------



## DocAElstein

DocAElstein said:


> Where’s Greg?
> . Just wondered.............



.  Hey - I just saw he is logged - in

...Hi Greg


----------



## Greg Truby

Well, howdy, folks!  As to what I've been up to, I reckon perhaps I could share a few excerpts from my journal from the past couple of years.

*August 14th* – Day 87 of trying to teach basic Excel formula skills to the Wopkaimin people of Papua New Guinea.  I cannot help but think that the process would be much farther along if their villages had electricity.   I am beginning to feel like trying to teach Excel skills to a people that have never seen a computer may be an exercise in futility.
*
December 23rd* – Finished modifications to the Add-In for Santa just in time.  Added new logic to help optimize the reindeer diet for the intense energy requirements of their next couple of days.  Still working on the updates to the payroll module for the elves’ union.
*
February 14th* – Hmmm, turns out the wife does NOT think using Aaron Blood’s vector macros to draw hearts and arrows on a worksheet is “super romantic”.
*
October 26th* – Turned down request for proposal by one Mr. Linus Van Pelt.  The guy wanted a “Great Pumpkin Tracking Application”.   Did however submit a proposal to his sister, one Dr. Lucy Van Pelt, for a patient tracking application for her psychiatry practice.
*
March 17th* – Finished the changes to the gold futures tracking workbook for the Leprechauns’ Guild.  Still working on improving algorithms for forecasting fire rainbows. Based on Harry Potter lore, I’ve declined their offer for payment in Leprechaun gold.
*
April 8th* – Disappointed in results for macros to locate hidden Easter eggs.  Turns out it’s much more efficient to simply utilize the innate skillsets of a pack of small children.
*
November 25th* –  Apparently doing a regression analysis to graph the relationship between the number of servings of turkey, stuffing and mashed taters and the number of notches one must loosen one’s belt is considered “fiddley-fartin’ about with that blasted Excel nonsense”.  And “grabbing a towel and drying the roasting pan” is considered “much more productive”.  Sometimes genius is simply not appreciated.

Thank you for making me feel loved and missed.  I shall endeavor to drop by with greater frequency!


----------



## Joe4

Classic! 
Nice to hear from you again, pardner!


----------



## Aaron Blood

Hello Greg

My wife doesn't think it's too romantic either.  I don't get it!


----------

